# What did this season teach you?



## spencer12 (Jan 21, 2014)

What new bit of information did you guys learn from this season? For me it would be sitting 30 extra minutes. I can't count how many times we were heading out only to have a huge group of birds land on our spot. So what say you?


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 21, 2014)

That I love duck hunting and it is bound to cost me a ton of money!


----------



## triton196 (Jan 21, 2014)

that hunting in ga is depressing, i need a boat and im glad i made some new duck hunting buddies who like to go on budget friendly trips out west where the duck hunting is fun and the food is better


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2014)

This was my first season and every trip was full of lessons.

Mojos flare birds.
Geese are stupid.
Ain't nothing wrong with cheap decoys.
Public land is full of headaches but can still produce.
It helps to be on the X, not 50 yards away.
Hunting with a buddy is more fun than solo.
I need a tighter choke.
People that don't duck hunt don't understand.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cull non hard core killers from my hunting trips.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 21, 2014)

Ol kwillis taught me something this year the simple yet effective blind bag/shotgun carry trick.  Everything else remaind true as stated in the post previous to mine.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 21, 2014)

i will never duck hunt again with out a well trained dog. this was my dogs first season and didnt pick up much but did make the season more fun and after the first few hunts she was steady to the shoot.


----------



## fowl player (Jan 21, 2014)

my dog is tougher than i thought and even the mid west has bad days and weather but atleast out there a bad day is 5000000x better than a good day here.


----------



## willh (Jan 21, 2014)

That9 out of10 duck hunters aint got a clue!!


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 21, 2014)

always choke the motor before you yank your shoulder out of socket wondering why it the world it wont fire


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 21, 2014)

That after 53 seasons I may not be a "real duck hunter".


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Most of the time,*



fowl player said:


> my dog is tougher than i thought and even the mid west has bad days and weather but atleast out there a bad day is 5000000x better than a good day here.



but not always!


----------



## SouthrnPride (Jan 21, 2014)

chase870 said:


> Cull non hard core killers from my hunting trips.



^THIS!!! Perfectly said


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 21, 2014)

Although Duck Dynasty is a great TV show for the family and has a great message, it's terrible for duck hunting. Every random Joe went to Wally World and grabbed a call, cheap waders, face paint, and some camo an called themselves duck hunters.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jan 21, 2014)

1 stumps break props
2 ice is slick


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 21, 2014)

1.Hunting with a dog is way more fun.
2.keep shooting divers till they stop moving.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 21, 2014)

chase870 said:


> Cull non hard core killers from my hunting trips.



Where have you been?
Aside from killing.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 21, 2014)

#6 blindside hammers ducks of all sorts.

After a big freeze in ga ducks get pushed out of the area but like out west they do come back.

Modified choke with proper shot size will kill anything dead to 40yds if I do my part.


You can't kill um at home, 

Private clubs get wild out west.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 21, 2014)

fowl player said:


> my dog is tougher than i thought and even the mid west has bad days and weather but atleast out there a bad day is 5000000x better than a good day here.


I've got buddies that will never go back to Arkansas because when we go here in the great state of GA it only cost us a little gas money and some shells and we can do just as good. Too many times people pay 2 to 3k just to be disappointed. Hard work and constant hunting will pay off in GA. I for one don't have a problem killing mallards, buffleheads, Bluebills, ringnecks, gadwals, cans, and redheads and never leaving the state hunting public land


----------



## paulb4499 (Jan 21, 2014)

1. Ive got some good buddies that have been very helpful getting me in front of lots of birds.
2. Most of the "veteran duck hunters" on GON are professionals and never had a "first year"
3. GA duck hunting is not near as bad as some claim it to be. 
4. I learned that I really dont mind getting out of bed at 4:00 to drive an hour to walk a half a mile in waders when its 28 degrees outside only to stand in waist deep water!!!


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 21, 2014)

This was also my first season with my own dog. I didn't kill as many ducks as I could have due to the new dog and mostly working with her while other people did most of the shooting. 
I wasn't as prepared for hunting with a dog as I thought but have learned a lot and think next year is going to be even better. If you have a dog scouting the dogs spot is as or more important than your spot. Looking for a big enough lay down or tree to hang a stand for the dog close enough to where you need to be  is not the thing to do the morning of the hunt.

You have to love a dog that will jump into cold water on a 20 degree morning to go get a bird for you and still want to go back for more.

Like Tradhunter98 said "Hunting with a dog is way more fun" .


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 21, 2014)

Seeing a child kill his first duck and then having him call a single in for me to shoot is better than shooting a limit any day of the year.


----------



## smellem (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't leave the gun on shore when picking up decoys


----------



## chadf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pellet gun and hot tub rocks on the lake !
Fetch up mutt........


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2014)

That watching my son knock another species off his list is way better than me doing it.  
that Duck Dynasty gets blamed for any mistake made by newbies.
Watching my son mature, he handed me the gun when we were trying to get him on a ringneck.  He said "daddy, you have been a bull gadwall for the wall, well there he is, you take the shot.  I can get my ringneck another day".  Was very special to me.  I didn't take the shot either.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 22, 2014)

Make more money
Donate blood as often as possible
stock up on gear throughout the year
get a new job 
make sure the boat is in working order before launching
continue to have fun even when you go weeks without seeing birds
stop shooting crows with steel shot when it gets slow


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 22, 2014)

chase870 said:


> Cull non hard core killers from my hunting trips.



Ha! Been there done that.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 22, 2014)

chase870 said:


> Cull non hard core killers from my hunting trips.



You know maybe its the crowd I run with, but what exactly is a non hard core killer????? How does one go about spotting him   We may even need to make this another thread.... How to spot "That GUY"


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 22, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Ol kwillis taught me something this year the simple yet effective blind bag/shotgun carry trick.  Everything else remaind true as stated in the post previous to mine.



Hahahahah, glad this Illinois yankee could teach you something. 

Most of my birds were killed in IL this year. But I do have a few things I learned/experienced from my first duck season in GA:
-Creek jumping wood ducks is something that actually exists
-It's absurd how many Wood Ducks are killed in this state, and hunters actually carry a woodie call (not what I'm used to)
-GA has the upper hand on diver hunting than IL
-I've never shot at or killed divers until this year -- that was ugly, but a good lesson on how to make adjustments when leading the bird
-Experienced a duck hunt that was essentially a dove hunt (birds never decoyed, nothing but fly-by 'dove style' shooting)
-I still hate Mojo's

And a couple in general items:

-I hate it for all of you that GA doesn't get any snows/specs
-Must. Make. Out. Of. State. Hunting. Trip.

Good experience nonetheless, and met some pretty cool guys along the way - most, if not all, of them came from this forum. Without joining GON, I can say that I probably wouldn't of had the opportunity to do all the above. So kudos to you for being civilized and respectful duck hunters. The sport needs more guys like you.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey, I'm not even in Georgia and I love the forum. We have a Florida forum but people post once every couple of months. Seems like Georgia folks are more friendly and have way more hospitality. I learned that even with funding you gotta do things right. The expensive is not always the best. Ducks don't necessarily want to be in the same spot year after year regardless of how much food it may hold. Been a tough year in terms of ducks bagged but nonetheless tons of fun. Quick note to all who had the privilege to share a hunt with their sons or daughters. Congratulations on the great memories made together. I know me and my son will cherish them and you guys will too. Be safe in the offseason, I want to see all my new friends back.

DB


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 22, 2014)

this season taught me to never get my hopes up for duck huntin in GA again....EVER!!....also taught me that there is no good pair of waders anymore


----------



## andyparm (Jan 22, 2014)

1. A little luck goes a long way
2. Learning new places is the best part (already knew this one)
3. Getting the old crew back together can yield BIG results
4. Anywhere in the country can be bad...until you make that game changing move
5. Always make sure the boat trailer is latched and chained!!

That's just a few of the things from this season. Just like everything else, duck season is always a constant learning experience. As long as there's ducks, I'll always be back for more.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 22, 2014)

1. If you wanna hunt public land, you better have a way to scout and ride on the water. (your own boat)
2. Scout, scout and scout.
3. There are fellow duck hunters who will invite you along.
4. Don't go to Maryland as your first real duck hunting experience. You will see ducks in Ga but nothing like up where we were in Maryland.
5. Had the opportunity to meet some great people and develop hopefully life long hunting partners.
6. Don't boat by yourself if you don't know the water or area you are hunting. 
7. Learned alot of what the rest of you all have said. 
8. Have thoroughly enjoyed my first season duck hunting. Looking forward to September.
9. Learned that most duck hunters are like turkey hunters. Once again, you gotta scout on your own. Information is not given to ya. Put in your own work. Then, you can trade out spots with people you hunt with.
10. Anyone seeing any ducks at Seminole, Lanier, Oconee? Do your scouting.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 22, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> You know maybe its the crowd I run with, but what exactly is a non hard core killer????? How does one go about spotting him   We may even need to make this another thread.... How to spot "That GUY"



Get it going steelshot.........I've got at least 10 great posts from jug heads that have tagged along on hunts this season.....these guys will blow your mind with some of the stunts these cats have pulled........

I am all for sharing this sport with anyone who is willing to get involved and is willing to listen and learn......I by no means am saying or claiming to be a know it all......BUT.......40 years of duck hunting experience has to be worth something.......this experience means diddly squat to some folks with not even a single season under there belt......to hear them tell it.....they taught ole Phil everything he knows.......it just burns me up.....

I'm sorry guys......please forgive me.....I don't want to be labeled a thread killer.....as I have seemed to have done here......

Please accept my apologizes......as it will not happen again.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2014)

Wait i thought I was the killer here and I am the only one that can really kill a thread.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Jan 22, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> 1.Hunting with a dog is way more fun.
> 2.keep shooting divers till they stop moving.



I cant even begin to tell you how many divers we lost


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 22, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Wait i thought I was the killer here and I am the only one that can really kill a thread.



Now that's some funny stuff right there killer......you still the man killer.....


----------



## RAYM (Jan 22, 2014)

iPhones don't float and cans decoy like mallards


----------



## WhackemWilly (Jan 22, 2014)

@RAYM yeah I learned that iPhones don't stand up very well to a boat trailer leaving the ramp either.... Looks like Apple made some money off of us this year


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 23, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> Back in the late 70's, 80's and early 90's loosing your cell phone on a duck hunt wasn't an issue. In those days you had to wait until later in the day to find out how your friends did that morning. There were also a lot less pics taken after hunts and no sunrise time checks or on the way to the hunt weather reports.



The little things do come in handy sometimes don't they? Nice to have them for gps and as you said weather checks and sometimes even a blind bag flashlight.  For the guys that got theirs wet or broke.. Otterbox makes a waterproof crush proof case its part of their Armour Series.  It sucks to talk on, but its worth every dime to carry hunting.  I put my phone in it just for hunting and fishing trips.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 23, 2014)

Scouting cameras that have video capability are an invaluable tool for scouting several spots at the same time. I use to scout Saturday and hunt Sundays until I started to get the birds dialed in but now I have accumulated several cameras and can scout two or three areas without being there. Its really helpful with scouting thick swamps that you can't see most of the water surface from a distance.

I set one or two up above the brush if possible to catch them flying in and one or two more around the swamp.  You can't always tell what species is coming in but you can see numbers and about where the X is on the high camera and the ones on the water tell you what kind they are and how many are using the area.

The number of cameras needed depends on the size of the area. One camera is still very helpful but several is the real deal.

That’s HUGE for me.


----------



## humdandy (Jan 23, 2014)

Gators are still active Jan 1 when the temperatures are below freezing, don't let anybody tell you otherwise!


----------



## gsppurist (Jan 23, 2014)

This is what I learned from the Forum

1) Duck Dynasty give us someone to blame for others actions. 
2) Newbs are the first to call others Newbs
3) It is always someone else's fault.
4) The helpful members are obvious from the get go. (Thanks)

What I learned
1) War Eagle boats are stronger that stumps at 40 MPH
2) Must always have a dog with you at all times.
3) What was said above about shooting divers til they don't move.
4) Duck boats don't float without a plug
5) Don't make your spouse late for an appointment
6) Go to the bathroom BEFORE leaving the boat launch in waders.
7) Wallets don't always fall off bumpers on a long drive!!!!!
8) Ducks know when you are checking your bank account balance on your iPhone. (see #7)
9) You cannot shoot accurately at ducks with our iPhone held in your teeth (see #7 and 8)
10) I don't know anything about duck hunting.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 23, 2014)

willh said:


> That9 out of10 duck hunters aint got a clue!!



amen!


----------



## RAYM (Jan 23, 2014)

WhackemWilly said:


> @RAYM yeah I learned that iPhones don't stand up very well to a boat trailer leaving the ramp either.... Looks like Apple made some money off of us this year



Haha yes sir, mine was a product of taking a pic then slamming into a stump then it went for a swim


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 23, 2014)

I learned that the waterfowl forum is full of nasty people.  Some really helpful and nice guys.  You know who you are, advise giving and encouraging to the guy who posts a pic of 2 birds and is proud of them.  To the nasty ones, I shake my head at the mockery you display.  
I learned I am Extremely glad to hunt ponds and kill one or 3 and stay away from the public water!


----------



## gsppurist (Jan 23, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I learned that the waterfowl forum is full of nasty people.  Some really helpful and nice guys.  You know who you are, advise giving and encouraging to the guy who posts a pic of 2 birds and is proud of them.  To the nasty ones, I shake my head at the mockery you display.
> I learned I am Extremely glad to hunt ponds and kill one or 3 and stay away from the public water!



Well put!


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 23, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> Well put!



Here here.


----------



## Rulo (Jan 24, 2014)

A Benille M2 will cycle rusty shells just fine but the primers going off consistently are a different story........


----------



## Airborne28 (Jan 26, 2014)

1. I learned that "duck hunters" spread knowledge, tips, and have a great culture.
1a. Always thank your partners.
2. "Deer or turkey hunters" whom happen to duck hunt are easy to spot. 
3. Nature is in charge.
4. Get a dog.
5. Pattern your gun!!
6. Change the look in your spread and change it often.
7. Woodies respond to calling and will decoy. 
8. Fort benning can produce great results.
Thanks to everyone on here i hunted with. 


27 woodies, 2 mallards, 1 ring neck, 1 canadian

Airborne


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 27, 2014)

*Successful public land/water hunters are hard core*

You guys that hunt public areas are way more hard core than I am. My hats off to you guys. 

I'm not sure I could deal with some of the stuff I've read on this forum that has happened on public areas this year.


----------



## gsppurist (Jan 27, 2014)

Airborne28 said:


> 1. I learned that "duck hunters" spread knowledge, tips, and have a great culture.
> 1a. Always thank your partners.
> 2. "Deer or turkey hunters" whom happen to duck hunt are easy to spot.
> 3. Nature is in charge.
> ...



Hey... I know that guy!!!!
I wish I had those numbers!!!
I still can't hunt worth a darn!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2014)

Something else I learned...

Heavy duty mesh laundry bags from Walmart for less than $5 carry nearly 2 dozen decoys and work just as well as their $40 counterparts.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 27, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Something else I learned...
> 
> Heavy duty mesh laundry bags from Walmart for less than $5 carry nearly 2 dozen decoys and work just as well as their $40 counterparts.



I recommissioned an old baseball bag.  Holds a dozen ringers perfectly


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 27, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Something else I learned...
> 
> Heavy duty mesh laundry bags from Walmart for less than $5 carry nearly 2 dozen decoys and work just as well as their $40 counterparts.


 This is GREAT! Why Havant you said anything earlier!?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2014)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> This is GREAT! Why Havant you said anything earlier!?



I'm just a newb, what useful wisdom could I possibly have?. And they even come in black.


----------



## Airborne28 (Jan 27, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> Hey... I know that guy!!!!
> I wish I had those numbers!!!
> I still can't hunt worth a darn!



You must be kidding. I shot 27 woodies because of your guidance. Would have shot more if not for the upatoi skybuster brigade. Would have retrieved more if i had my own dog!!


----------



## Todd E (Jan 27, 2014)

If I want to hunt and kill ducks, I've got to forget about rutting bucks. Hunt when they are there and the food is there. Don't wait til January. Don't expect "friends", that you have done so much for, to invite you over when the redheads show up. The let down gets ya'.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 1, 2014)

1.  If your boat motor has a pull rope, be prepared for it to break at 4:15 AM on the third pull.
2. Wherever you think you should setup, move over about 40 yards.

3. Save more personal leave days for duck hunting.

4. Leak Check the patch on your waders before 5 AM.

5. Take the transom saver off before heading down river.

I could go on and on and on.....


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 2, 2014)

1. Never again will I go solo hunting when it is below 20 degrees.
2. Never take valuables like phones or wallets in the duck hole.
3. It's better to spread out your hunting in the early part of the season so you'll have birds to shoot in the last few weeks.
4. Be careful about going off of hearsay. Most people get excited about their holes and exaggerate the number of ducks, some by way too much.
5. I've got great hunting buddies.
6. I'd rather have a horrible duck hunt than go to school.
7. New Browning A5 with a Kick's Full will fold ducks like crazy.
8. Lake Mattamuskeet is the DisneyWorld for ducks, geese, and swans.
9. Never be scared to take advice from elders.
10. Try to sway away from hunts that involve a boat when it's cold unless you like being sick.


----------



## Wlrountree (Feb 2, 2014)

1. How to rig m long lines for divers
2. The right blind material really makes a difference
3. How to paint decoys into divers
4. What not to use when painting divers
5. Redhead decoys just are not tough
6. How to patch decoys
7. I need to work on my duck ID, passed on some good birds because I could not tell what they were until too late 
8. Not that many people hunt the salt and the ones we encountered left 4 hours before we did
9. My dirty stoeger would not cycle when there was ice on it


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 2, 2014)

Never say never about sums it up


----------



## Jed (Feb 3, 2014)

check the night before if everyone is coming.  On the last day my son and I waited for a friends son.  text at 6:40 says he wont be coming.  Get into the wood duck spot late and start breaking ice.  get to shore and my 10 year old son tells me about the 6 ducks he saw fly over my head.  Those were the only ones seen in range that day.  beautiful morning and my son and I enjoyed it none the less.


----------



## Hunterg (Feb 3, 2014)

1. Duck hunter's are tough...deer hunter's don't have squat on these guys, lest you do both.
2. Running the hole through flooded timber, wide open at 4 am will wake you up if you're not quite there yet.
3. Woodpeckers and wood ducks do look similar when flying by...I was just there.
4. Too much coffee could be a bad thing.
5. It's hard not to look when the ducks are coming in, it's really something to see.
6. Camo is just camo.
7. The seasoned hunters have some great advice to impart. You gotta ask the right questions the right way.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 3, 2014)

That no matter how bad I think my boat is it just wont go through rozo cane thats high and dry.  Atleast not through more than about 30 ft of it.fahecepalm:    just kiddin,  I zigged when i should have stayed in bed.lololo


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 3, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> That no matter how bad I think my boat is it wont go through rozo cane thats high and dry.  Atleast not through more than about 30 ft of it.fahecepalm:    just kiddin,  I zigged when i should have stayed in bed.lololo



Shoulda zagged....just saying   Gotta love mud motors perfect for getting you 25 foot on to that 35 foot gap that you will never make since 1985


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 3, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Shoulda zagged....just saying   Gotta love mud motors perfect for getting you 25 foot on to that 35 foot gap that you will never make since 1985



I should not have zagged either,  I turned about 50ft before I should have and as soon as I set up to turn it was to late to save it without throwing it sideways into the reeds and poss throwing people out of the boat. So I just hollerd you know whats as I quietly glided accross the mud up into the cane.  But just like summertime mudruns I dont consider myself havin fun if I dont get stuck at least once when we go out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2014)

That a large group of duck hunters can mostly get along and have constructive conversations if you cull a bunch of "those constant troublemaker guys" out of the flock.


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 3, 2014)

I learned some "duck hunters" were never "newbies". They were just full of knowledge and know-how upon departure from his mama. 

A true duck hunter would want new people drawn to the sport and lifestyle. Oh you can spot a "newbie"?....congrats why don't you teach him something or at least offer. 

It's crazy to me how people can bash people for trying out something new. 

I had a great season....hunted some new spots and knocked a few new species off the list. Not bad for a "newbie".


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> That a large group of duck hunters can mostly get along and have constructive conversations if you cull a bunch of "those constant troublemaker guys" out of the flock.


 Outstanding Post. We may have to cull some more that dont want to play right.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 3, 2014)

That great duck holes sometimes aren’t huntable forever. One of my oldest and best was developed on both sides in 2012/2013. The hole is still there but the two warehouses on either side are too close for hunting legaly.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 3, 2014)

I've got that waterproof case for my iPhone that Steelshot is talking about. The otterbox armor series, it's $100 for solid color and $110 for camo at bestbuy but it is very worth it. Use a lanyard and attach a hefty cork float. That should greatly minimize losing or breaking your iPhones. 

DB


----------

